
Don’t do what you love for a career–do what makes you money - rohmanhakim
https://qz.com/819233/do-what-you-love-is-bad-advice-work-for-money-not-for-passion/
======
kneel
There's always a middle ground in these things. Money is important but it
shouldn't be a central focus.

It's good to refresh on this list sometimes:

Top 5 regrets of the dying

-I wish I'd had the courage to live a life true to myself, not the life others expected of me.

-I wish I hadn't worked so hard

-I wish I'd had the courage to express my feelings

-I wish I had stayed in touch with my friends.

-I wish that I had let myself be happier.

------
iamjdg
I agree with this author. Pursuing money is good as long as you are
accumulating for the right reason, to enable your freedom of choice. I wish I
had learned this lesson earlier in life, I could have easily been “retired” by
now. If one lives off 50% of their take home income, invests the rest, and
maintains the same level of spending for the rest of their life, then they
actually only have to work for 16 years before the interest from their
investments will cover their spending. So earn as much as you can for those 16
years, and then just go do what you want, give the world the finger. Luckily I
learned this early enough that I should be able to do this by my early 50’s. I
see people working until 65 because they have to, they are miserable, can
barely move, no thank you.

------
scrumption
Apologies to the author when she inevitably has a stress-induced heart attack
or stroke (or hell, maybe she just gets hit by a bus) and regrets wasting her
prime.

The present is all you have. Sorry that you bought in to the propaganda.

